# Can I recieve job seekers benefit if I voluntarily leave job?



## apprentice (28 Aug 2008)

Hi all,

Just wondering if someone can clarify this for me please? Ive been working in the same job for just over 5 years and due to the economy slowdown the company has suggested if anyone would consider leaving voluntarily to reduce overheads. A small lump sum would be payable further to negotiations.

My main question is. If I do decide to take this offer am I eligible to recieve job seekers benefit/allowance as I would therefore be actively seeking new employment? Ive read somewhere that there is disqualifications in payment is work is left voluntarily!? Also, if entitled to any, approx how much are these payments?

Any information will be much appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Molly (28 Aug 2008)

*Re: Can I receive job seekers benefit if I voluntarily leave job?*

I voluntarily left employment in Dec 06, I had a new job at the time of leaving my then employment. The start date for the new job was March 07, I qualified for job seekers allowance for the 8 week break in between. So Volunteeringly leaving my then employment did not disqualify me from availing of job seekers allowance for the period I was unemployed.


----------



## bond-007 (28 Aug 2008)

You need to be very careful how you explain the situation to the dole office. 

Can you get the employer to say that he has laid you off as there is no work?


----------



## jhegarty (28 Aug 2008)

sounds like they are trying to get redundancies on the cheap to me


----------



## apprentice (28 Aug 2008)

Guys, thanks for the quick replies.

jhegarty, you may be right there about redundancies on the cheap. Although, if i was to be let go, according to the redundancy calculator they would have to pay around 7000 euros lump sum...so their 'offer' should be slightly more than this to make it attractive for staff. I think there thinking of long term and the salary overheads are huge so maybe 10k payouts are what there looking for?

Yeah, it seems very messy dealing with the dole officers and inspectors. I'm sure they look through your every financial detail. Also, if i am accessed for the welfare payments do they take into account my girlfriends wages? We currently live together.


----------



## bond-007 (28 Aug 2008)

Not for non means tested benefit.


----------



## Black Sheep (29 Aug 2008)

If you are being made redundant whether voluntary or not your employer is obliged to pay the statutory redundancy which in your case should be approx. 11 weeks pay capped at €600 per week. So it appears he is offering very little extra. He should issue you with a P45 - proof that your job no longer exists.

Assuming that you are then available for, and seeking new employment you bring your P45, Passport and PPS No. to SW to sign for Jobseekers Benefit

Payment is €197.80 per week for a single person lasting up to 15 months or until you get a new job if before


----------



## bond-007 (29 Aug 2008)

Welfare will ask for form RP1 which is proof of redundancy and how much you received. If you only have a P45 the inspectors nose will be twitching, asking did you leave your job or were you sacked.


----------



## ClubMan (29 Aug 2008)

The use of the term "nose will be twitching" seems inappropriate to me. With no _RP1_ to show that you were made redundant they will most likely simply go through their normal process of asking you about the circumstances in which you left the job. If they decide that you did this of your own volition and without good reason then the claim assessor may recommend that your claim be deferred for some or all of the period laid out under the _JA/JB _schemes.


----------



## bond-007 (29 Aug 2008)

Correct.

Perhaps I should have said it would arouse suspicion?

Also if the OP does not have a RP1, he should obtain a letter detailing the circumstances at hand. This will speed up the process.


----------



## Welfarite (1 Sep 2008)

Just to dismantle this image of nose twitchers and suspicious people working in Social Welfare (!): 

Every claimant to Jobseeker's is asked for the reason they  left their emplyment. They sign this statement. In cases other than redundancy, the employer is also asked for the reason that the person's employment ended. Then a decision is made regarding possible disqualification (up to 9 weeks) if it is considered that the person left the job without good reason.


----------



## bond-007 (1 Sep 2008)

> They sign this statement.


Is this statement written in the claimants own hand? Are the consequences of signing the statement explained? Is the claimant cautioned?


----------



## Welfarite (1 Sep 2008)

bond-007 said:


> Is this statement written in the claimants own hand? Are the consequences of signing the statement explained? Is the claimant cautioned?


 
It is part of the application form, which may or may not be completed by the claimant themselves. Just above the signature is a declaration that all the details are "true and complete". There is a warning of the consequences of giving false statements or withholding imformation printed below the signature.


----------



## bond-007 (1 Sep 2008)

That's ok.

I was thinking of where claimants are given a hand written statement to sign by an inspector etc.


----------



## Welfarite (1 Sep 2008)

bond-007 said:


> That's ok.
> 
> I was thinking of where claimants are given a hand written statement to sign by an inspector etc.


 
I see where you're coming from.  An inspector is usually used (apart from means assessing) where fraud is suspected and the person is interviewed under caution. Then they offer the statement to the person being interviewed and ask them to read over the hand written statement before signing it.


----------

